# Can't find VIN no



## MaureenG (Apr 29, 2012)

Help! 

We're in the process of purchasing a Bessacarr E435 2006 model, and are looking for the VIN nos.

We've found the VIN no in the engine, but can't find the VIN no anywhere in the main body, neither can the owner. There wasn't anything on any of the windows. 

Where should the VIN no be located?

And should there be more than one?

Many thanks

Maureen


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Look for a removable plastic panel in the driver footwell area i.e. around the step with the door open.
This is my 2004 Boxer.....see the panel removed on the left?


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Only 1 vin or chassis no, separate engine no which can be changed if you replace the engine, The vin no stays for life.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Maureen means she found the VIN plate in the engine bay (not the engine no.) but not the other VIN one yet


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

On the Ducato X250 and Peugeot/Citroen brothers it is bottom left corner of windscreen.
Most modern vehicles have the VIN number plate visible from the windscreen.
Gerry


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

2006 so possibly a 2005 chassis and OP and seller looked in that area so I'd still plump for footwell 

However considering it was URGENT and the OP has not responded I guess she/they found it :roll:

Just realised Maureen has USED her 5 posts


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Surely Maureen, it's 118


----------

